# The latest set up



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I should have waited for the water to clear up, but oh well here you go...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice setup! What are the dimensions again? Your stocklist would be a pleasure to see also.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Deeda said:


> Very nice setup! What are the dimensions again? Your stocklist would be a pleasure to see also.


 Thanks.. Tank is 8x2x2 240 stock is 50+ Kasanga Rainbow Tropheus..


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

That tank belongs at Ripley's.  I would charge admission.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow Jim...you made it look like open water and your fish look so happy and healthy...tropheus envy


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

cichlid-gal said:


> Wow Jim...you made it look like open water and your fish look so happy and healthy...tropheus envy


 Thanks Donna!! I see you sold your fish pretty quick, Nice :thumb:


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

great stuff JimA.

a gorgeous looking setup, a big high five from oz :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks killer, as usual, Jim. You should write an article on aquascaping.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the thought but afraid it would only be a few pages long

How to Aqua-scape your aquarium.

Find the rock you like, place rock in tank, move rock around till satisfied. Stare at tank for an hour, scratch your head rinse & repeat. Tell wife to stop laughing at you! This should only take you a few years give or take, hopefully you will be happy after the first few times. If not, then try again till you achieve the desired look you like. :lol: Here you go..

just click on the pic..


----------

